# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Die besten Kompaktwasserkühlungen für PCs im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Die besten Kompaktwasserkühlungen für PCs im Test*

						Insbesondere bei Enthusiast-Computern oder solchen, die dank Übertakten gern mal an ihre Grenzen getrieben werden, sind vorgefüllte Kompaktwasserkühlungen recht beliebt. Wir erklären, wie solche Wasserkühlungen arbeiten, worauf man achten muss, und geben Ihnen Bestenlisten für eine Kaufentscheidung an die Hand.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Die besten Kompaktwasserkühlungen für PCs im Test*


----------



## RX480 (17. November 2019)

*AW: [PCGH-Ratgeber] Die besten Kompaktwasserkühlungen für PCs im Test*

Wer über Erweitern nachdenkt, sollte gleich den Eisbär 360LT nehmen, der lässt sich gut mit nem 240er Eiswolf kombinieren. (kostet mit 101€ nur unwesentlich mehr als der 240LT)
Alphacool Eisbaer LT 360 CPU Komplett-Wasserkühlung - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de
Meist ist für große Grakas der 240er Eiswolf zu hot/laut und braucht etwas Unterstützung, was auch ganz gut funzt, weil CPU+GPU meist net gleichzeitig unter Volllast laufen. (siehe Shadow im Anhang)

edit: Mal bei der B-Ware reinschauen lohnt sich auch.
B-Ware guenstig kaufen: Einsatzbereit und fuer dich geprueft Hochwertig, sicher, schnell! | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. November 2019)

*AW: [PCGH-Ratgeber] Die besten Kompaktwasserkühlungen für PCs im Test*

Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 ab €' '73,77 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 Test Testaufbau und Ergebnisse

Testing Results and Conclusion - Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 AIO Cooler Review: Unique, Affordable Performance - Tom's Hardware | Tom's Hardware


----------

